# Tacometto byd



## javier397 (Jul 14, 2010)

bueno, el tema es asi, tengo en casa el tacometro de un auto chino marcha BYD (las copia del 207 por si no lo conocen) el asunto es que tiene una fichita con 5 patitas pero ni idea de cual es cual, como puedo hacer para identificarlas?? en google no logro conseguir nada!!!
gracias


----------

